# Subtle energy and its proper use



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

This is just a discussion starter about Higher Power and submission to God or Dharma. I wonder if people have considered this on discovering their subtle path? I personally think it is very important and must be considered when you are doing energy work. Ideas and thoughts welcome.


----------



## brandon is not taken (Mar 29, 2007)

i would LOVE more then anything to find a higher power. I would love to have faith. Unfortunately, I cannot. I am too grounded in reality (ironic for a dr sufferer, huh?). Really i wish i could believe in something. It seems like people with a god are much happier.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

obsessivebrandon said:


> i would LOVE more then anything to find a higher power. I would love to have faith. Unfortunately, I cannot. I am too grounded in reality (ironic for a dr sufferer, huh?). Really i wish i could believe in something. It seems like people with a god are much happier.


I also don't believe in God, I don't_ not _believe either though.

I am also very grounded in reality but the energy work I've been doing recently has *forced* me to accept that there are greater forces at work than I previously though.

These forces are my 'higher power'. It's not all hocus pocus as I once thought.

Sometimes you have to see for yourself to believe, but for me I have to actually perform things to believe.

And now I believe I am rambling...


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't think you are rambling at all. Doing stuff, feeling stuff, knowing stuff...all routes to the thing we feel is worth knowing.

I don't know what to call it...God, Buddha-consciousness. Whichever way I do believe in a higher reality. Things you experience change faith from tentative to...more focussed perhaps. The only thing I have been sure of is the mind of giving, which I heard about in Buddhism, but which is key to Christianity and other belief systems as well.

It's an open question really.


----------

